# TT done



## interpret77

Well I had my TT on Thursday 5/3/12. Was only supposed to be partial but frozen section revealed cancer. Dr said it was pretty intense in there. Sadly I think a vocal chord has been paralyzed. Going through swallow therapy and can't really drink anything. Have to take meds with applesauce and eat ice chips for fluids. I'm still in the hospital trying to get my calcium levels stable but so far no luck...they keep dropping. Everyone who says this was a pretty easy surgery, you were all so lucky because mine has been a horrible experience. :sad0049: I remember waking up from my TT surgery and the recovery RN told me that my dr saved my life. He did, too...because the mass was found by total accident and it was cancer. Did anyone else suffer the paralyzed vocal chord? How has this affected your life?


----------



## I DClaire

I was just reading replies on the petition someone posted in the General Discussion Forum trying to think of what I want to say...then I read your post. I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism four years ago but it really is no telling and nobody will ever know how long ago the problem actually got a foothold. Thyroid disease seems to me to be much like a hidden cancer, whether the bad cells are malignant or not, they're there, they're secretly damaging a person's body. I think if I had to sight one particular problem I have with the diagnosis and treatment it would be testing.

Before I had my thyroid removed on 9/23/11, I'd had at least five rounds of ultrasound, uptake scans and other nuclear tests...and yet nobody had any idea there was cancer in my thyroid until the surgeon found it, then like you, he had to remove so much tissue that all four of my parathyroids were damaged but luckily my vocal chords survived unscathed. I was hoarse for a couple of weeks but there was no permanent damage. I never had any real trouble swallowing after my surgery. It was uncomfortable but, again, no permanent damage was done.

My pre-surgery tests indicated several small nodules...my surgeon reported my thyroid was three times bigger than normal and "filled with" cysts and nodules. I don't see how a dozen fine needle biopsies would have ever found my small cancer and I wonder how many other people are out there who have been told they have no cancer when in fact their cancer may have been missed.

For me, I can honestly say it was an easy surgery but I guess that's as compared to the only other surgery I've had, a total hysterectomy 25 years ago. I've never known such pain. I was hospitalized for several days after my thyroidectomy because my calcium levels were so low but I finally did get to go home with the promise that I'd return to the hospital every few days for blood tests for the calcium.

I wish there were better tests so nobody had to endure the same unanticipated level of surgery you, me and others have had to deal with. My husband has a life-threatening heart problem BUT he religiously keeps up with his cardiology appointments and the available tests seem to be miraculously accurate. His cardiologist prescribes drugs based on symptoms as well as tests...while I sit around months after surgery not feeling well, waiting and hoping something on a lab test will prompt better medication levels.

I have two neighbors who both suffered vocal cord damage with their surgeries but both have regained their voices. One lady's voice is normal, one is slightly hoarse approximately 18 months after surgery but she had a walnut sized nodule, non-malignant.

My thoughts and prayers honestly are with you. You've had an unexpected trauma to your entire body and it's going to take time before I think you'll really begin to feel well again. Your vocal chord may, hopefully, recover. Only time will tell but when you look at how our parathyroids can regenerate and recover from the wounds they suffer when the surgery is this involved, I think there is reason to be hopeful.

I wish you all the luck in the world and hope your calcium levels with soon stabilize. I had blood tests every 4-6 hours for five days and nights before mine finally hit some magic number that at least got me out of the hospital! It was probably another 2-3 weeks before my calcium level stabilized to the point where I got past the danger of being readmitted to the hospital.

Thyroid disease is one of those experiences nobody understands unless they go through it firsthand. I believe things will get better for you but just strictly from my own experiences I know it will take time.


----------



## joplin1975

Just wanted to say how sorry I am that you are dealing with all this. You got a double whammy of vocal chord damage and parathyroid damage - not fun. I hope things start looking up for you soon...


----------



## Andros

interpret77 said:


> Well I had my TT on Thursday 5/3/12. Was only supposed to be partial but frozen section revealed cancer. Dr said it was pretty intense in there. Sadly I think a vocal chord has been paralyzed. Going through swallow therapy and can't really drink anything. Have to take meds with applesauce and eat ice chips for fluids. I'm still in the hospital trying to get my calcium levels stable but so far no luck...they keep dropping. Everyone who says this was a pretty easy surgery, you were all so lucky because mine has been a horrible experience. :sad0049: I remember waking up from my TT surgery and the recovery RN told me that my dr saved my life. He did, too...because the mass was found by total accident and it was cancer. Did anyone else suffer the paralyzed vocal chord? How has this affected your life?


Oh, Dear Lord!! I am so so sorry but you do know how lucky you are; right? I am just so grateful you are recovering and look, you will heal. Focus on all the good things right now and cross one bridge at a time.

Bless your heart!! Keeping you in my prayers and do let us hear from you when and if you can.

And I think "you" know that "I" am not at all surprised. Thank God you are going to be okay.


----------



## interpret77

Yes, I know I am VERY lucky! I, too, was not surprised he took the whole thyroid and that it was cancer. I guess I am just more relieved that it's over now and that I know what it is and that I can proudly say I'm a survivor and join the ranks of the amazing survivors here. So many people have said how easy this was going to be...boy, they are wrong. While the pain ceases and the incision will fade, this journey was not easy and I'm so glad I found this site!


----------



## webster2

I am glad you are here, it does make the journey easier in good company! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lovlkn

I'm so sorry you have to deal with these 2 major complications from your TT.

How many parathyroid glands did they leave?

My prayers are with you as you heal.


----------



## desrtbloom

First - :hugs:

I'm so sorry things haven't gone easily for you and you are having complications.

I had vocal chord issues (still do a little), but the majority of it all resolved. It just took time. I still have weakness and get hoarse at times, but overall MUCH better. So hang in there.

You are only three days post surgery, so PLEASE stay positive and realize it is going to take TIME to get everything sorted. The awesome news is that the cancer was found and removed, but I can understand your disappointment that the surgery hasn't gone as "simply" as others have stated their surgeries went.

Hang in there. Prayers being sent your way.


----------



## Octavia

That is unfortunate that you are dealing with these complications. I did a bit of research after my second surgery about vocal cord damage, and from what I could find, they generally wait about 6 months to see if the issue resolves, and if not, it can be repaired. So just know that if your vocal cord has indeed been damaged, it's highly likely not permanent. But you may be surprised with how well you heal, too. If things were pretty ugly in there, your tissues may just be "angry" and not actually damaged.

Any luck today with the calcium?

Best wishes...do keep us posted.


----------



## webster2

Oh goodness, I am so sorry I missed your original post. Hang in there, it is early days yet. It does take a little time for things to settle down.


----------



## interpret77

Had surgery Thursday and today is Monday....Calcium is still rocky. Doctor is hoping I go home tomorrow. Calcium this morning was an 8.


----------



## Andros

interpret77 said:


> Yes, I know I am VERY lucky! I, too, was not surprised he took the whole thyroid and that it was cancer. I guess I am just more relieved that it's over now and that I know what it is and that I can proudly say I'm a survivor and join the ranks of the amazing survivors here. So many people have said how easy this was going to be...boy, they are wrong. While the pain ceases and the incision will fade, this journey was not easy and I'm so glad I found this site!


We like to convey positive thinking to those who are about to embark on the TT/cancer journey but we all know it is not a walk in the park.

When this is all over, you will be telling others that it won't be as bad as they think. What can we say? That's it's horrible? We strive to be supportive and get the patient through what must be done at the time.

In reality, no two patients have the same experience and that is because the situation is different for each one. The surgeon does not really know until he/she gets in there.

We are sooooooooooooooooooooooo bad!

As for you, don't worry; life will be good again. We will continue to be here for you while you are on your healing pathway!


----------



## I DClaire

interpret77 said:


> Had surgery Thursday and today is Monday....Calcium is still rocky. Doctor is hoping I go home tomorrow. Calcium this morning was an 8.


"8" was my ticket home!!


----------



## bluemoonguy

First off, very sorry to hear the news interpret77. I know that when I was diagnosed with papillary cancer, I got very nervous about the potential dangers involved with the surgery. On top of that, this was my first ever surgery.

While I didn't have vocal cord damage, I did have obvious soreness in my neck and it's still, to this day, very tight at times. Like right now, if I lean my head up and forward, it feels like muscles in my neck are being stretched more than they probably should. But, I refuse to let that stop me from forging ahead with my life.

I had my thyroid removed just after New Year's this year and I'm already seeing great improvement around the incision. The biggest things I still have trouble dealing with is that strange tightness feeling and the fact that the nerves above the incision are basically dead (or, rather, they were just after the surgery. They're slooooowly starting to regenerate). I've already resumed normal physical activity. I had probably a couple of months ago after my I-131 treatment. I've played a season of softball, swam in the pool with my family...so, yeah, things will get better from here!

I wish you the best in your recovery and congratulations on breaking out of the hospital! Hopefully your nurse didn't cart you down to the entrance while you were still heavily drugged. I swear, I was about to toss my cookies by the time I was wheeled to my ride out front. My head was spinning like crazy...one of the weirdest feelings I've ever had.

Keep us posted on your experiences!


----------



## interpret77

Thanks for your support everyone. I know everyone's surgery is different, I was just expressing how my surgery has gone and the complications that I have experienced. I also was not in a hospital that was good at controlling pain. Had I been at another hospital I'm sure my experiences would have been extremely different.


----------



## Octavia

So...how are things today?


----------



## interpret77

We have been having issues getting my calcium regulated. The doctor and the pharmacists were at war but I think we have the hang of it. I'm honestly not tired AT ALL!!!! I feel better than before my TT! Now I know that will change soon but for now, I'm just dealing with post op pain (which is now minimal) and the vocal chord problems.


----------



## Andros

interpret77 said:


> We have been having issues getting my calcium regulated. The doctor and the pharmacists were at war but I think we have the hang of it. I'm honestly not tired AT ALL!!!! I feel better than before my TT! Now I know that will change soon but for now, I'm just dealing with post op pain (which is now minimal) and the vocal chord problems.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; this is very good news. I hope everyday is a "better" day for you now.

Take care of yourself and let your body heal!


----------



## interpret77

Had my scope done today and it was determined that my left vocal cord is paralyzed from the TT. The good news is that the cancer was papillary and only stage 1. I'm struggling with the news today as my voice has been a HUGE part of my life. I insisted on speech therapy right away. I pray that I can come through this quickly.


----------



## Octavia

Oh, that really stinks.

What are the next steps for you?


----------



## jshep

Sorry to hear about these complications! I wish that it could have been easier for you, but our bodies are amazing things and hopefully you will heal fully with time - sending healing thoughts your way!


----------

